# Service und Support > Testforum >  test Seite 2 / PET-Bericht 2018

## Hartmut S



----------


## Unverwüstlicher

Lieber Hartmut,

du bleibst Dir selbst treu. Immerhin ist es Dir gelungen, in wenigen Minuten die Seite 2 des Befundberichtes genau wie Seite 1 gleich 2 x zu präsentieren.

Das zeugt doch von Gründlichkeit und Ordnungsliebe.

Und der Befundbericht gibt auch keinen Anlass zu großer Sorge um Deine zukünftigen Möglichkeiten weiterer Therapien.

Ich wünsche Dir das aufrichtig. 

Herzliche Grüße

Harald

----------

